# ( Red Clouds ) Part 2 Sky is the Limit



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Once again my trusty sea mate Selina and I decide to put on our sombreros and chase the herding bulls, but before we do we have to get a 153 breakfast some biscuits and gravy at the all popular Hardees. we launched out of Sherman Cove and head towards NASP point Where we find some schooling Reds after about 45min of looking once we found the fish it was game on hook ups came with every cast like fishing in a barrel. The schools were far few in between and would scatter once 3 to 4 boats started pounding there feeding grounds. And the fish were gone stayed in the area for about 45 min and nothing not even a bird to look at, so time to make a decision head inward towards 3 mile or sykes or push outside the pass and cruise the beaches Mmm... ahhh well I started to head towards three mile but I decided to turn around because the past three weeks three mile and sYkes have been slow. as soon as we got right outside the pass we hung a right and we found tons and tons of schooling Reds by the thousands from there on it was game on once again we pulled I don't remember how many fish out of this area but all in all we brought in 10 Reds for the day.packed it up and decided to head in with a bunch of fish on the camera and now we're about to go see a movie good fishing

All fish today and yesterday came off the same rig leader jighead twisty tail and all never had to retie once, good terminal tackle is worth the penny it catches more fish and saves time...

Sawyer, mitch you guys need to leave Panama asap all the bulls are over here hahahaha

THIS IS NOT A FISHING REPORT WE DIDNT FISH AT ALL TODAY WE WENT OUT AND STARTED CATCHING EVERY CAST WAS MADE TO A SCHOOL OF BULLS 90% CATCH RATIO


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

More pics


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What a day!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff bud! Wish I couldcould've made it!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Thats awesome...hit up the buscuits and gravy for good luck! Lol...man ive been fighting this ignition system on my outboard all week..couldnt get the flywheel off till today to get at a bad stator....and of course no parts till monday!...im just itchin to chase those bulls! I dont even have a braid cut on any finger, something wrong with that lol....looks like another awesome day!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Josh when did you get so good with Photoshop?

But for real, Monday is round 3!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Thats awesome...hit up the buscuits and gravy for good luck! Lol...man ive been fighting this ignition system on my outboard all week..couldnt get the flywheel off till today to get at a bad stator....and of course no parts till monday!...im just itchin to chase those bulls! I dont even have a braid cut on any finger, something wrong with that lol....looks like another awesome day!


if u need help let me know my buddy runs a outboard shop in milton we can get u straightened out


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> if u need help let me know my buddy runs a outboard shop in milton we can get u straightened out


Man that would be awesome....ive learned a great deal about my motor...if you dont mind i would like to ask a couple of questions before i go buying 3 and $400 parts...i did a dva test (peak voltage ) and only got 111 volts from my stator..its sapposed to put out 150 volts or more...the stator is also sapposed to have resistance between the brown and brown and yellow wires of 950 ohms to 1100 ohms...i get 0.4 on the 200k ohm setting.... (my multi meter only has a 200 ohm and 200k ohm settings)....its a 96 evinrude 130 v4 with quickstart ...model #he130cxaop....any help would be greatly appreciated. ..i can put it back together for a pro diagnostic. ..at least the hard part is done...that flywheel took 3 days under pressure to come off..it will get greased next time lol...


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I found them in the bay down toward pensacola beach. Me a buddy caught 33 today.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

flounderslayerman said:


> I found them in the bay down toward pensacola beach. Me a buddy caught 33 today.


then I challenge u to the duel of the bulls meet me at the light house at the crack of dawn b4 the last sea gull crosses 87* lat -37* long bring breakfast lunch and dinner its going to be a long day hahaha


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I had fun today chasing the reds. I haven't done it in years. Once they showed it was nonstop action all day.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

flounderslayerman said:


> I had fun today chasing the reds. I haven't done it in years. Once they showed it was nonstop action all day.


Man, who are u tellin... I cant get enough. Water will b a little sporty tomorrow but im heading out anyway for round 3


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Man, who are u tellin... I cant get enough. Water will b a little sporty tomorrow but im heading out anyway for round 3


Only problem is tomorrow you'll be fishing with someone who's gonna put a (WAY) bigger bull in the boat than you. :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thats because ur my net man hahahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thats because ur my net man hahahaha


You should really consider switching your career to stand up comedy bro!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The only thing standing will be u waiting to net my fish HAHAHAHA ill be running around yelling get the net


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok i couldnt take it....im going trolling for reds tomorrow...my main motor still down...but my 15horse kicker purring...i may post up if they are holding...you guys talkin all that mess between you, while im gonna cruise and catch the biggest red tomorrow. ...lol....if you see a guy trying to paddle a 21 foot offshore boat tomorrow shooting off flares...come help me out....lol...good fishin all!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

About to get out there and ride the waves and fight the wind... tight lines yall 153 my eyes are open for yah hahahaha


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> About to get out there and ride the waves and fight the wind... tight lines yall 153 my eyes are open for yah hahahaha


Im just heading out myself. ..good fishin


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Did yaw do any good?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yup in 2.5 hours we caught 9 bulls a fat red snapper and a toad of a blue fish how about u


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Just a bunch of white trout...i was limited to fishing around 3 mile due to just putting around on my kicker..saw no schooling. ...its ok...i still enjoyed getting out..u were in the pass ha?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

No, although I started there just big narly waves, pushed into mid bay on fort pickens side and found the nas car race


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Man, you guys are killin' it! Lemme know if you need somebody to go along to help out on gas.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah they werent by down town...its ok my main motor will get fixed this week


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Thats because ur my net man hahahaha


My prediction was right about putting the biggest bull of the day in the boat. So much for just being your net man. Better luck next time bro.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> My prediction was right about putting the biggest bull of the day in the boat. So much for just being your net man. Better luck next time bro.


Hahahaha you know what they say............... the capt. Catches the fish:sailor:. But with out a doubt you can catch some big fish consistently:notworthy:. bro this Thursday it is on and from here on out after the bull run we are going For line sides:gunsmilie:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Man that would be awesome....ive learned a great deal about my motor...if you dont mind i would like to ask a couple of questions before i go buying 3 and $400 parts...i did a dva test (peak voltage ) and only got 111 volts from my stator..its sapposed to put out 150 volts or more...the stator is also sapposed to have resistance between the brown and brown and yellow wires of 950 ohms to 1100 ohms...i get 0.4 on the 200k ohm setting.... (my multi meter only has a 200 ohm and 200k ohm settings)....its a 96 evinrude 130 v4 with quickstart ...model #he130cxaop....any help would be greatly appreciated. ..i can put it back together for a pro diagnostic. ..at least the hard part is done...that flywheel took 3 days under pressure to come off..it will get greased next time lol...


lets get it done this weekend:thumbup:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

We should get back out on the water soon


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> We should get back out on the water soon


Weather looks mostly unfavorable in the forecast this week...we cant wait for a break in the weather...i know when it comes, we will rearrange our schedule...lol


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

for the 28% that voted against, or wouldnt support the net ban....you should leave these fish alone and go home....imho


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

a said:


> for the 28% that voted against, or wouldnt support the net ban....you should leave these fish alone and go home....imho


says the man holding a Bull Red as his avatar mmm let me think stay home or go fishing hahahaha that's not relevant question. I promise you every Bull I ever caught has been released and swam off to go about their business Im a fishermen at heart and want nothing but the best for the Anglers of the future but most importantly for the species to thrive, this coming from a lifetime CCA member, IMHO as long as we obey the state laws and regulations there is no reason to stay home:no:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

a said:


> for the 28% that voted against, or wouldnt support the net ban....you should leave these fish alone and go home....imho


What exactly are you trying to say, i guess theres some missing info here...thanks


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153, Do you plan on hitting the water this weekend


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> says the man holding a Bull Red as his avatar mmm let me think stay home or go fishing hahahaha that's not relevant question. I promise you every Bull I ever caught has been released and swam off to go about their business Im a fishermen at heart and want nothing but the best for the Anglers of the future but most importantly for the species to thrive, this coming from a lifetime CCA member, IMHO as long as we obey the state laws and regulations there is no reason to stay home:no:


I guess my statement was misunderstood
If you were against the net ban, which many on here were, then they shouldnt be out there enjoying the results of the amendment....remember when every school of pompano around here was encircled by a gill net? Remember when you couldnt find a king at the pier??? I parked my trucks at the foot of the 3 mile bridge and held up a sign, not to mention an atercation with the oppositions leader......so I get to hold up a redfish if i want....just sayin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

a said:


> I guess my statement was misunderstood
> If you were against the net ban, which many on here were, then they shouldnt be out there enjoying the results of the amendment....remember when every school of pompano around here was encircled by a gill net? Remember when you couldnt find a king at the pier??? I parked my trucks at the foot of the 3 mile bridge and held up a sign, not to mention an atercation with the oppositions leader......so I get to hold up a redfish if i want....just sayin


catching and releasing fish does not affect the population:no:... if it did there wouldn't be a BASSMASTER CLASSIC, FLW, or IFA:whistling:... imagine if we would catch and release every king over 40" or every big pompano there would be a staggering amount for the future angler and the species would thrive if it needed help, for instance look at Red Snapper they are so well protected that they infest the reefs like pin fish to a pier:yes:. I see ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEM IN CHATCHING BULL REDS TAKING A PIC AND RELEASING THE FISH are you kidding me :euro:

THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE BETWEEN NETTING A ENTIRE SCHOOL OF REDS AND TAKING THEM HOME AS COMPARED TO CATCHING AND RELEASING FISH BY ROD AND REEL. Ok so we passed the net ban that's great but now you are saying not to enjoy the benefits of it... what?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

YOU MISSED THE ENTIRE POINT!
nevermind


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I still dont understand either...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

youngsters....duh


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

a said:


> youngsters....duh


I think the issue is you over-analyzing the situation & believing that you are entitled to fish bull reds more so than the rest of us due to the fact that you held up a sign next to a bridge, not that all of us here are "youngsters."


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

a said:


> youngsters....duh


U have no valid point and what u r saying has become irrelevant.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> I think the issue is you over-analyzing the situation & believing that you are entitled to fish bull reds more so than the rest of us due to the fact that you held up a sign next to a bridge, not that all of us here are "youngsters."


Hahahaha hahahahaha , I really hope that wasnt his point:lol:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

My post was directed towards the local business and politcal leaders who were too scared to publicly support the net ban. Not you beneficiaries. I remember when there were no bulls in bay, or kings at the pier?....and gill netters encircled every pompano school on the beach.....remember? If you stuck your head in the sand in 88, and are now enjoying the benfits of the net ban ......thats who i was talking to.


----------

